# Fastest player in the world?



## Mattmc74 (May 6, 2009)

Title says he's the fastest in the world ,but i'm not sure if thats true. He is fast as hell!
Does anyone know who actually IS the fastest guitar player in the world?


----------



## Apophis (May 6, 2009)

he's fast, no doubts, but Tiago Della Vega and Francesco Fareri are fast as hell also


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 6, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/75170-fastest-guitarists-lists.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mu...erms-to-breaking-the-guitar-speed-record.html


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 6, 2009)

Daniel Owen is a cock. No-one on the planet can play 58 notes per second and if you watch his hands carefully he's picking at maybe 12-13nps then hiding the rest behind slides and fizz - A lot of his so-called demonstrations featured badly out-of-synch playing on one string with a ridiculously distorted tone that hid all of the flaws in his technique.

Complete Self-aggrandising idiot who won't accept any form of criticism about his playing and has subsequently slowed down because of the amount of people ripping him apart on YouTube (not to mention moderating all the posters on his videos so that only the fans who blow smoke up his ass are allowed to post at all).


----------



## TheSixthWheel (May 6, 2009)

[Snore]

So boring to listen to, who's even heard of this guy before? Gimme some Satch any day.


----------



## hufschmid (May 6, 2009)

Facinating to always see those videos of people shredding so damn fast on youtube yet they all seam to suck real bad when it comes to play rythmic parts....


----------



## lefty robb (May 6, 2009)

oh no not this again....


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 6, 2009)

Fastest guy I've seen is that fella who did Flight of the Bumblebee at 330bpm, that was nuts. Its been posted here a few times.


----------



## Origins (May 6, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Facinating to always see those videos of people shredding so damn fast on youtube yet they all seam to suck real bad when it comes to play rythmic parts....



That´s so true


----------



## DslDwg (May 6, 2009)

crap 57 seconds of my life that I'll never get back


----------



## cddragon (May 6, 2009)

DslDwg said:


> crap 57 seconds of my life that I'll never get back





Music is a world where not only speed, but taste and melodies also matter ...


----------



## hufschmid (May 6, 2009)

What about the fastest banjo player in the world? 

Finally something new


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 6, 2009)

banjo


----------



## hufschmid (May 6, 2009)

Todd Taylor 

Now that is some serious shredding! 



The flight of the banjobee!!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 6, 2009)

His right hand chops are quite ridiculous but I likes it


----------



## yingmin (May 6, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> Facinating to always see those videos of people shredding so damn fast on youtube yet they all seam to suck real bad when it comes to play rythmic parts....


It's a lot easier to develop speed alone than it is to develop speed AND technique. Not surprisingly, many people opt for the former. And, of course, once you have both speed and technique, doing something worthwhile with it is even harder. That's why John Petrucci is one of the most revered guitarists in the world, and Daniel Owen is just some shitcock on the internet.


----------



## hufschmid (May 6, 2009)

Accordeon shredding 

 the ending!

Flight of the accordeonbee!


----------



## Seebu (May 6, 2009)

I just want to slap the guy on the video the OP posted. 
Such an arrogant looking brat.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 6, 2009)

What the....accordian madness!!

Here, have some Art Tatum in the face:


----------



## cddragon (May 6, 2009)

Patrick you must be really fed up with all the guitarist shit to go into such dangerous regions as accordeons and banjos 
Kudos to you!


----------



## hufschmid (May 6, 2009)

cddragon said:


> Patrick you must be really fed up with all the guitarist shit to go into such dangerous regions as accordeons and banjos
> Kudos to you!



 so much more shit to discover 

somebody must make a motivational poster of this jerk in the first post...


----------



## hufschmid (May 6, 2009)

Gun shredding


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 7, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Daniel Owen is a cock. No-one on the planet can play 58 notes per second and if you watch his hands carefully he's picking at maybe 12-13nps then hiding the rest behind slides and fizz - A lot of his so-called demonstrations featured badly out-of-synch playing on one string with a ridiculously distorted tone that hid all of the flaws in his technique.
> 
> Complete Self-aggrandising idiot who won't accept any form of criticism about his playing and has subsequently slowed down because of the amount of people ripping him apart on YouTube (not to mention moderating all the posters on his videos so that only the fans who blow smoke up his ass are allowed to post at all).



All true. The dude's a douche about everything. For some reason, I wouldn't doubt if that video was sped up a bit. Not a lot, but a bit. Still, very sloppy. Not saying I can do it, but very sloppy. I'd much rather listen to shred where people can actually PLAY it, rather than just guess notes randomly.



vampiregenocide said:


> Fastest guy I've seen is that fella who did Flight of the Bumblebee at 330bpm, that was nuts. Its been posted here a few times.



He's played it at 360nps now  the best thing is that if you listen to his music, it's nothing like "GAH I CoN PLAY FAST0RZ!!11eleven!15!", he has some really good stuff and incorporates shred into it in a way where it fits musically, rather than shredding just to shred.


----------



## victor5464 (May 7, 2009)

Fastest guitarist alive = Rusty Cooley

end of story


----------



## Harry (May 7, 2009)

Francesco Fareri is the fastest I've seen playing cleanly for sweep picking anyway.
I've still yet to hear someone who can play legato licks as fast as Shawn Lane with the same degree of clarity and articulation and being able to hit every single note at that speed.


----------



## Harry (May 7, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> What the....accordian madness!!
> 
> Here, have some Art Tatum in the face:




An often forgotten man, so it's excellent of you to post this One fine musician indeed.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 7, 2009)

haha I was at work yesterday so I couldn't see the video, but I had a feeling it was this guy. 

he's a fucking dick


----------



## TheJMachine (May 7, 2009)

i would love to see him actually play something musical because if he can put some real feeling into the technique im sure he's an amazing guitarist.



hufschmid said:


> Gun shredding
> 
> My god that man sounds arrogant.


----------



## Maniacal (May 7, 2009)

Crab 4000


----------



## stuz719 (May 7, 2009)

I vote for Larry Conklin.


----------



## hufschmid (May 7, 2009)

Daniel Owen on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 7, 2009)

Seriously, without the rock pout and attitude he'd still be a dick.....WITH them he's just laughable....and possibly a rent boy.

Reminds me of the very early Chris Impelliterri instructional video but Chris at least can play slowly and make music when he chooses to. Oh....and in order to become more respected as a guitar player he slowed down. Having had his style analysed at full speed it was full of slop (I think Troy Grady was the one to point it out) but since slowing down he's become if not famous, at least not reviled.


----------



## Harry (May 7, 2009)

Holy hell, I had no idea that dude was THAT far up himself


----------



## hufschmid (May 7, 2009)

I found somebody on youtube which will not only kick his ass but also show him how to play good rythms as well as massive shredding


----------



## Harry (May 7, 2009)

^Not a bad clip at all. Pretty insane chops, but retaining a melodic sense too, sweet


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 7, 2009)

There are just so many good players out there it fries me completely - I can't keep track of them all


----------



## Apophis (May 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I found somebody on youtube which will not only kick his ass but also show him how to play good rythms as well as massive shredding






that was awesome, shred with meaning and for some reason


----------



## Solstafir (May 7, 2009)

Let's not forget about guys like Shawn Lane


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 7, 2009)

Guys, the thread where we actually discuss this was linked by Dave a while back - I feel this one has run its course ?(whatever that was  )

For referrence:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gen...sts-lists.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mus...ed-record.html


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 7, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I found somebody on youtube which will not only kick his ass but also show him how to play good rythms as well as massive shredding




 That doesn't count! hes asian they hack real life!!!

So whens someone going to post some keytar shredding!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 7, 2009)

I just went on Daniel Owen's Myspace and to my dismay, he is actually really good 



hufschmid said:


> I found somebody on youtube which will not only kick his ass but also show him how to play good rythms as well as massive shredding




Ibanez fanboy maybe? 

that sounds like Herman Li if he could actually play!


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 13, 2009)

^ I have a feeling that Ibanez amp behind him is just a prop! I played one and it was shitty sounding.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 13, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I just went on Daniel Owen's Myspace and to my dismay, he is actually really good



Intruiged by this I too went to his Myspace and I'm hearing predictable phrasing with atypical runs that while quick are noticeably slower than his BS "58nps" attempts. 

As I said, slowing down to get any sort of recognition happens to a lot of these so-called "Super Shredders" and frankly I just hear the same old sort of techniques I've been listening to for years. 

Granted, he's better than YouTube videos would indicate, but he's still a dick.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 13, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Intruiged by this I too went to his Myspace and I'm hearing predictable phrasing with atypical runs that while quick are noticeably slower than his BS "58nps" attempts.
> 
> As I said, slowing down to get any sort of recognition happens to a lot of these so-called "Super Shredders" and frankly I just hear the same old sort of techniques I've been listening to for years.
> 
> Granted, he's better than YouTube videos would indicate, but he's still a dick.



hence why I was dismayed


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 13, 2009)

I kind of dig his tone - its very brittle and toppy but for that sort of late-80's style shredding its quite apt.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 13, 2009)

He probably is, but fuck, who the fuck cares, It sounds shitty, and (god I can't believe I am saying this) has no emotion...

And check out the shitty riff he improvised...yeah, that would have been original If he was in Judas Priest In 1978.

wang.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 13, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> He probably is, but fuck, who the fuck cares, It sounds shitty, and (god I can't believe I am saying this) has no emotion...
> 
> And check out the shitty riff he improvised...yeah, that would have been original If he was in Judas Priest In 1978.
> 
> wang.


 

I thought I'd heard it before ^^


----------



## DDDorian (May 13, 2009)

He's good, but he's no Andy Van Hatcher.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 13, 2009)

ok ok but in all seriousness though, he is the fastest player in the world.....


----------



## Excalibur (May 13, 2009)

So not only is this guy an arrogant, delusional cuntnugget, he's also dyspraxic and can't count.


----------



## Maniacal (May 13, 2009)

Hes awesome!

Great phrasing, amazing vibrato and he plays 48 notes a second with the ease of a true virtuoso.

Not to mention his band is ....


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 14, 2009)

Maniacal said:


> Hes awesome!
> 
> Great phrasing, amazing vibrato and he plays 48 notes a second with the ease of a true virtuoso.
> 
> Not to mention his band is ....



His vibrator isn't that special 

EDIT: I know I meant Vibrato but that is an Hilariously hilarious typo


----------



## kung_fu (May 14, 2009)

After hearing "Stone Cold acoustic live" on his myspace, i had to watch one of his generic shred vids to get that awful tune out of my head . He may not be the best shredder, but he may be the worst acoutic baladeer i've ever heard. At best it's just as corny as his shred/persona.


----------



## Anthony (May 15, 2009)

"Magic Guitarpet Ride"



Daniel Owen on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 15, 2009)

That one Brazilian guy has the world record right now I think.

and i think he played a seven as well


----------

